# A Small Smilie/Emoticon Suggestion



## DirtyDog

Before you get all excited, this isn't one of those we need more smilies/we need this smilie posts, just a minor suggestion that the current salute smilie we have now be replaced by the version I have provided here which depicts a more proper salute (correct hand).  I also have non-animated salute smilie here with a flag if you please.







  As oppposed to the current -----> 



And:


----------



## Devlin

A small improvement but a good one in my mind....it's these little things that add to the overall site quality.


----------



## gaspasser

You are correct with the new smilie right hand salute.  I'm amazed it wasn't picked up before.
Nit-picker...good 
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## the 48th regulator

Those are perfect, 

Mike I like them, can we also get this






dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081

Can we also have one where the smiley eats cake ?

(Sorry Tess, i had to put that in there)


----------



## Groucho

I like yours Tess! Can anybody tell me where you can get the mil Smilies are I have a mate over here in Scotland who is setting up a site and only has the boring civi ones !  :fifty: :cheers: :rocket: :argument: would look good on the site


----------



## the 48th regulator

dileas

tess

groucho, I use this place 

http://smiley.onegreatguy.net/index.html


----------



## armyvern

Nice work on the proper saluting smilie!!

Tess,

Where has your Highlander been lately? I miss his fling!!

Vern


----------



## Inch

I still like the lightsaber one that Infanteer posted a few years back.


----------



## Nfld Sapper




----------



## armyvern

That kind of goes with this one:


----------



## Shamrock

.


----------



## DirtyDog

Groucho said:
			
		

> I like yours Tess! Can anybody tell me where you can get the mil Smilies are I have a mate over here in Scotland who is setting up a site and only has the boring civi ones !  :fifty: :cheers: :rocket: :argument: would look good on the site



I frequent a forum that uses a "military" set of smilies for a base.
















































































And of course, there are a countless other smileis out there that might be cool to have but then people start over doing it and friggin put smilies in the place of words.


----------



## armyvern

Good gawd Sapper,

Maybe we are twins seperated at birth???


----------



## gaspasser

Great site, tess, for smilies.  





  but how much of this can we do before this is locked out?





  for the mods not to lock us up...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Good gawd Sapper,
> 
> Maybe we are twins seperated at birth???








:cheers:


----------



## gaspasser

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Good gawd Sapper,
> 
> Maybe we are twins seperated at birth???


Eeew, mental image...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not you, him. ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Eeew, mental image...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not you, him. ;D













 ;D


----------



## TN2IC




----------



## Groucho

Thanks Tess I will pass the site on ! My mate but  has just started the site a few weeks ago and already has over 30 members ! Mostly form the transport squadron in Glasgow but more from the other squadrons in the Scottish Transport Regiment 

Dileas Groucho


----------



## gaspasser

...to groucho...





cheers, bytd


----------



## Groucho

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...to groucho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers, bytd



Thank you do you have any with radios?  I am a RSI (Regimental Signals Instructor) the highest youn can get outside the sigs corps !


----------



## gaspasser

wait...out


----------



## Groucho

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> wait...out



Good V P


----------



## c.jacob

Here's a couple that might be useful for posers...


----------



## zipperhead_cop

That website is awesome!


----------



## the 48th regulator

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> That website is awesome!








dileas

tess


----------



## niner domestic

These might help the mods too:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess


----------



## TN2IC

Pure classic... I love them all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I like my yellow and red flags more ;D


----------



## NL_engineer

and the one I like best






And this one would be good for some posts:


----------



## SprCForr

Except for the correction of the salute, this whole thread has become...








 ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop

See if you can find applications for these ones:


----------



## the 48th regulator

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe

This is what I did tonight....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sooooo relaxing!!!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This is what I did tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo relaxing!!!  ;D



You boiled tennis balls with smiley faces on them?  Why would you even THINK of doing that?


----------



## zipperhead_cop

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess



Touche, sir!


----------



## PMedMoe

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> You boiled tennis balls with smiley faces on them?  Why would you even THINK of doing that?



Because I HATE tennis!!!!   :rofl:


----------



## Yrys

I'm copycatting someone


----------



## Mike Baker

How did I miss this thread? Oh well, since I'm here, let's party  ;D


----------



## Yrys

Is that popcorm time or elecction time  ?


----------



## Mike Baker

Popcorn time now


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks DirtyDog, that wrong-handed salute has actually bothered me since day one. I guess I was anal, but not enough to fix it.  I've updated it now, plus added a couple more smilies from the thread.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker

Nice work Mike    ;D


----------



## Teflon

This one could be usefull for some people:


----------



## Teflon

Or for when a post goes bad:






or:






Or for when someone talks way out of their lane and gets flattened by the hoard of replies:


----------



## gaspasser

:rofl:   This is getting to be too much fun.  Maybe Mike should add our suggestions to the smilie row.  I don't think smilies are copywrited.
 ;D


----------



## kratz

Thank you,

Those were worth some chuckles.


----------



## Teflon

My favorite for run away trolls:






or to just be rude:






some good advice to some folks:






Or for when a troll gets burned:


----------



## TN2IC

Look... it's my QL2 all over again...


----------



## Shamrock

What about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for all those people who think they're DS?


----------



## gaspasser

incoming!!!..............{duck}...


----------



## TN2IC

I had to bring this one from the dead. I just found a new site. The mods will love this.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> I had to bring this one from the dead. I just found a new site. The mods will love this.  ;D



red X boxes?


----------



## TN2IC

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> red X boxes?



It is working for me fine....  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> It is working for me fine....  ;D


Not for me.


----------



## TN2IC

May be it's something to do with Newfoundland?  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> May be it's something to do with Newfoundland?  ;D


Guess we are too good to see it 8)


----------



## TN2IC

Santa Baker said:
			
		

> Guess we are too good to see it 8)




I think you just broke the BS detector. Now the Gods will be mad at you!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Well even the website you got them from doesn't work


----------



## Mike Baker

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> I think you just broke the BS detector. Now the Gods will be mad at you!


 ^-^ nahh


----------



## TN2IC

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Well even the website you got them from doesn't work



http://planetsmilies.net/ ?


----------



## Mike Baker

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> http://planetsmilies.net/ ?


Nope, that don't work for me either.


----------



## TN2IC

May be it's your server? I'm with Eastlink. I believe it's a German base web site.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Shouldn't be, I'm with Rogers


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Pinged their server and got this:


EDITED: 

N/M did another ping test and it worked


----------



## TN2IC

Ah it's because you have your Windows set up for Newfie time! That's it...

I'm guessing your running the "lastest" Explorer?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yup IE7


----------



## TN2IC

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Pinged their server and got this:
> 
> 
> EDITED:
> 
> N/M did another ping test and it worked


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Seems to work now lol


----------



## JBoyd

I cant seem to notice the difference between the two salute smilies in the original post, has it been changed already?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah, I think it has


----------



## navymich

Was looking in the "more" section of the smilies and saw this one:   M:

My first thought was wow, kind of different to have a smilie for the girls to use when someone comments on their grumpy posts.  Then I saw that the 's' was in lowercase.  ;D


----------



## GAP

airmich said:
			
		

> Was looking in the "more" section of the smilies and saw this one:   M:
> 
> My first thought was wow, kind of different to have a smilie for the girls to use when someone comments on their grumpy posts.  Then I saw that the 's' was in lowercase.  ;D



PUTTING up with MEN'S shit = PMs.....no?



  ;D


----------

